# Problems with Vermeer 600 Autofeed



## Tim'sTree (May 25, 2009)

Anyone ever adjust the sensor that indicates to the autofeed system that the engine is labouring? Dealer says the reading should be 27 AC volts maximum at full throttle. Mine's 34. Seems next to impossible to pull the cover off the Kohler to adjust the sensor due to the hydraullic pump bracket in the way. Any advice would be great, thanks.


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 25, 2009)

i have a 1230 we change the auto feed ever 2 years tom trees


----------



## Tim'sTree (May 25, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> i have a 1230 we change the auto feed ever 2 years tom trees



Do you mean the auto feed controller? It's a silver box up front in the battery compartment in my case.


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 25, 2009)

yes the silver box tom trees


----------



## fishercat (Jun 10, 2009)

*those silver boxes are junk.*

throw them away.mine never worked.

went with these guys at the Hartford tree show :

http://www.radioremote.com/products.htm

my autofeed has never malfunctioned since.you can set the RPMs wherever you want.


----------



## Tim'sTree (Jun 10, 2009)

fishercat said:


> throw them away.mine never worked.
> 
> went with these guys at the Hartford tree show :
> 
> ...



Thanks fishercat. I agree completely. I already bought an aftermarket auto feed controller from them. To get another silver box from my Vermeer dealer (here in Canada) would be over $600 with taxes and shipping. The Radioremote option was about half of that. Better product for half the price. It really ticks me off when a company (Vermeer) thinks you have no choice but to pay the ridiculous prices they ask.


----------



## woodlotguy (Jun 13, 2009)

My 625 was having problems as well.You can seperate the pump and motor by dis-connecting the connector underneathe the hour meter.Ended up pulling the motor to get the cover off and changed the pick-up mine was only sending out 11v.total process took about 3-4 hours. fortunately mine was only the pick-up and not the controller,if you do not mind me asking what is an aftermarket controller worth.


----------



## fishercat (Jun 13, 2009)

*i bought mine almost 2 years ago*

i think they are still 250 though.under 300 i'm sure.better than 400+ for a part that lasts a week.


----------

